
Free NGRX Store and Effects Course - decahub
https://ultimateangular.com/ngrx-store-effects
======
nutondev
As always with UltimateAngular courses so far, I received a bunch of useful
hints on how to improve my code. All laid out in a very professional manner. I
am only afraid I will no longer adopt any knowledge lectured with a different
accent :)

------
jasonhodges
I've completed many of the videos within the Ultimate Angular course series.
The content is excellent and the delivery is on point. I am excited to dive
into the NGRX Store and Effects Course.

------
ngiovanni
Great find! My team wants to try ngrx but we have been on the fence due to
lack of proper training material. This looks amazing. Exactly what we need!

~~~
runforcuvva
Been on my hitlist for like... a year... ok its time.

------
rvnn
Awesome

